# Ratchet style wrench using one-way bearing



## Tmate (Aug 8, 2020)

Back in my hot rod days, I often found myself in a situation where the space was too confining for my ratchet wrench to move back and forth between clicks -- an awkward way to explain it, but the best I can think of.

I came up with a wrench that used a one-way bearing that had zero backlash, if that's what one might call it.  I came across it while cleaning out an old toolbox the other day, and thought I would share it.  It was not the best fabrication, but it worked as long as a whole lot of torque wasn't required.  To reverse it, I simply moved the socket to the other side.


----------



## Nogoingback (Aug 8, 2020)

Looks good.  How does it work?


----------



## Tmate (Aug 8, 2020)

The bearing itself is quite small.  It would be better in a 3/8" drive size.  It would be less bulky and you would be less likely to apply too much torque for the one-way bearing.  In principle, it does what it is supposed to do.


----------



## jcp (Aug 8, 2020)

mcmaster.com/one-way-bearings


----------



## francist (Aug 8, 2020)

Wow, I had no idea you could buy those right off the shelf. One more thing to figure out some uses for now.... 

-frank


----------



## RJSakowski (Aug 8, 2020)

They are used fairly often.  I first ran into them tearing down automatic transmissions.  We had an improved old fashioned push lawn mower called the Silent Scott that used one way bearings instead of the more typical ratchet and pawl.  Tormach used one for a bench mounted tool tightening fixture. https://tormach.com/compact-tts-tool-tightening-fixture-33034.html


----------



## whitmore (Aug 9, 2020)

Tmate said:


> Back in my hot rod days, I often found myself in a situation where the space was too confining for my ratchet wrench to move back and forth between clicks -- an awkward way to explain it, but the best I can think of.
> 
> I came up with a wrench that used a one-way bearing that had zero backlash, if that's what one might call it.



I think it's a roller-spring item, similar to a clutch, that only allows one-way movement.   A PPOE had
a ratcheting C-wrench based on this, that was quite handy on pipe fittings (at low-ish torque)

<http://alloy-artifacts.org/totw_swagelok_camloc_wrench.html>

Not quite a low-angle one-way bearing in that application, but 1/12th of a circle; it made
six-point contact on the right size hexagonal nut and also slipped over pipes easily to disengage.   

The (cylinder) engaging elements could rotate, in that application, but
I'm not sure a true one-way bearing would allow that (or it'd slip).


----------



## darkzero (Aug 9, 2020)

If you guys are interested in trying something like this there are quite a few companies that make these now. They're called 0 degree or gearless ratchets. To name a few, Snap-On, Matco, Channel Lock, Gearwrench make em but there are more. Probably the cheapest & easiest to get is the Kobalt one from Lowes.

Some people like them, some people hate em. They're great cause they pretty much have no backlash as mentioned, hence the name 0 degree. But they're often disliked cause the ratchet head is bulkier & they feel weird to use. You would normally expect a ratcheting feel/action but since they have no teeth they're quite & smooth feeling. Since they have a smooth action they have a less drag so in some cases you have to hold the socket to provide the addition drag which can be annoying if reaching in a tight spot where you can't stick another hand in. I tried one & it did feel weird to me, not sure if I could get used to one but then again I don't own one.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Aug 9, 2020)

I have roughly a hundred of the Kobalts, Allens, Macs and a couple of unbranded European gearless ratchets.  The work great, but as said the head is usually large, the having to remove the socket, push the drive plug through, reinstall the socket, to change direction, can be a pain. The almost zero degree reset on pull, can be a huge asset. I’ve pulled on them incredibly hard and never had one slip or break. If the head size was smaller, they would be my go-to ratchet.


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 9, 2020)

I too first found them in automatic trans and they were called a sprague clutch. The principal is simple, it’s spring loaded needle rollers with the inner race being ramps. So in one direction the roller run free in the bottom of the ramp and the other direction the they go up the ramp and jam. They are also used extensively in powered skateboards so when the motors not going you can use the skateboard normally and overrun the clutch and when you use the motor the clutch locks up and delivers the power of the motor to the wheels.
I used to have a great screw driver that used the clutch in a ratchet style handle with a big brass knurled head. It came with different drivers that you plugged into the brass head. Absolutely handy but it disappeared out on the road and I can’t find another only the ratchet type. The brass thumb wheel was perfect to tighten or finish loosening. The added bonus was I could slip the clutch ratchet onto the shank of my SnapOn Phillips screwdriver to get added torque.


----------



## ddillman (Aug 9, 2020)

Sprag clutch/overrunning clutch we use them in crane hoists so the brake only gets released while hoisting down.


----------



## matthewsx (Aug 9, 2020)

We used to sell sprague clutch wheel hubs for racing go kart applications. Would go on one side of the rear axle or the other depending on HP application (could run less stagger in dirt oval racing). Only legal in outlaw class but I doubt that stopped anybody

John


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 9, 2020)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009IQ2BE/
		


I love pawl-less ratchets.  One of these days, I would like to find a tool that a friend had in his box many years ago that I haven't tracked down so I cam buy my own, but it was a snap-on one way bearing ratchet handle that accepted 1/4" micro stubby screwdriver shafts.  The screwdrivers had a very short stack height and a big dimple in the end for your finger to press down on.  If anyone knows the part number from snap-on, that knowledge will buy you the distinct opportunity to upset my wife's attitude towards me as packages show  up in the mail.

I always thought one-way bearings would be weak or slip, but I had a mountain bike set up with a one-way bearing in lieu of a freewheel that would take a beating.  My race weight of 235 lbs pushing 180 mm cranks generated a lot of torque, but the system never failed.


----------



## Buffalo21 (Aug 9, 2020)

pontiac428 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009IQ2BE/
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have one of those Snap-On screwdriver ratchets, in a box somewhere, now I’m going to now have to look for it.


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 9, 2020)

pontiac428 said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0009IQ2BE/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ll be dipped, but it think we are talking about the same pawlless ratchet. Is this it?
gallery






this is the one I had disappear. Didn’t know it was SnapOn. This one above is one eBay right now, part # YA480A. 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/BLUE-POINT...249071?hash=item5b7aae05ef:g:2xkAAOSwOntfLJjW


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 9, 2020)

Wow, that one is the same in form and function, but I remember (1990?) the screwdriver handle being splined plastic like a Craftsman rather than the excellent knurled metal example you've provided.  Thanks for the link, I may use it... unless you're after it, you found it.


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 9, 2020)

LOL, I know you hate eBay, but I HATE auctions. And so I did a search for the YA380A and YA380B came up, and it’s like you describe. And the guy has 10+ sets with the plastic handles for $25. New, unboxed. I bought one. No waiting come on down! Mine was EXACTLY like the brass knob one.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/snap-on-ya...e=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649


----------



## darkzero (Aug 9, 2020)

C-Bag said:


> LOL, I know you hate eBay, but I HATE auctions. And so I did a search for the YA380A and YA380B came up, and it’s like you describe. And the guy has 10+ sets with the plastic handles for $25. New, unboxed. I bought one. No waiting come on down! Mine was EXACTLY like the brass knob one.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/snap-on-ya480b-screw-driver-set/323963346188?ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649



Awe heck, I bought one too. Although I don't need it I'm a sucker for odd useful tools & and I can see this one coming in handy. Thanks!


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 9, 2020)

Me three.  I bought one too.  That should come in handy on panel screws and what-not.


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 10, 2020)

I’ve been missing mine for at least 20yrs. I have a couple of the ratchet ones and they don’t cut it because of the ratchet mechanism. That old one was the best in a really tight spot where nothing else would work. I could have sworn the bits plugged into the brass head but it just might be my OldTimers actin’ up. I’m pretty sure it was way more than $25 back in the 80’s when I got it. If I remember right my 1/4” SnapOn extension would work in it to so I could use it as a 1/4” socket wrench. Glad you got me on this thing Pontiac428, who knew they had a bunch on eBay!


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 17, 2020)

So P428 and DZ, you guys got your sprague clutch SnapOn screw drivers yet? Mine came today. Looks new to me. Happy to have it back in the toolbox.


----------



## darkzero (Aug 17, 2020)

Nope, mine has been stuck in limbo due to the issue USPS has been having. I have one other package that hasn't moved since Aug 1st.

EDIT: Just checked, it's out for delivery today. Yay! The other one is still stuck.   Has happened to me a number of times already in the past month or so. I'm gonna hold off a while from buying anything that will ship USPS until they fix the issues. Well try to anyway.


----------



## C-Bag (Aug 17, 2020)

For whatever reason the ratchet # was a blank from the git go. But it showed up today, yay!


----------



## darkzero (Aug 17, 2020)

Mine was stuck since the 12th in TX & still had no movement yesterday when I checked. But now it's showing out for delivery.


----------



## pontiac428 (Aug 17, 2020)

I just got a notification on my phone that my Blue Point wrench made it to my front porch!  Looks like my wife beat me to it, and I've got some 'splaining to do when I get home!


----------



## darkzero (Aug 17, 2020)

pontiac428 said:


> I just got a notification on my phone that my Blue Point wrench made it to my front porch!  Looks like my wife beat me to it, and I've got some 'splaining to do when I get home!



When you get home, disassemble something of her's ninja like. Then when she asks about the new tool, "oh honey, I got that to fix this for you".


----------

